# Stocking Ideas for a 55 Gallon Tank



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

I am looking for stocking ideas for a 55 gallon tank. I am torn between doing a american cichlid tank or a community type tank. I was wondering if I could get some ideas from you guys to help me choose what kind of fish I want to end up getting. Thanks


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Why not do both? Get some SA dwarves with cories and tetras and some otos or a BNP. Bolivian rams, blue rams, apistogrammas, dwarf acaras, and so on and so on. Or were you thinking of big cichlids like Jack dempseys and chocolates?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

A 55 gallon tank provides for a lot of options. I'm a bit bias'ed towards South American catfishes like corydoras and tetras...as well as plecos. But you can have German Blue Rams (cichlids), schools of tetras, schools of corydoras, Are you planning to have the tank planted or just bare with wood and rocks? There are some impressive tank journals that may help in your decision making process.
Tank Journals - Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA


----------



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Why not do both? Get some SA dwarves with cories and tetras and some otos or a BNP. Bolivian rams, blue rams, apistogrammas, dwarf acaras, and so on and so on. Or were you thinking of big cichlids like Jack dempseys and chocolates?


From what Ive been reading Ive already ruled out the big cichlids like jack dempseys, texas cichlids, green terrors. Those fish are what I first wanted but now Ive realized my tank isn't big enough to support them. Do you know of any stores locally that sell the fish you mentioned so I can go have a look at some of them? I really appreciate the ideas. I had never really heard of many of the fish you mentioned but I like them.



jobber604 said:


> A 55 gallon tank provides for a lot of options. I'm a bit bias'ed towards South American catfishes like corydoras and tetras...as well as plecos. But you can have German Blue Rams (cichlids), schools of tetras, schools of corydoras, Are you planning to have the tank planted or just bare with wood and rocks? There are some impressive tank journals that may help in your decision making process.
> Tank Journals - Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA


Right now the tank has gravel and fake plants. I am currently restocking the tank and am trying to decide between keeping the gravel or going to sand and I would like to try a few live plants and see how I do at keeping them alive.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Plants grown in sand also, depends what type of plants. 
Real plants is the way to go . fake plants just doesn't seem right IMHO. 
The more natural the tank looks, the more you'll come to appreciate it...plus it serves as a natural absorber of nitrate. Some easy, low maintenance plants that only require some light:
-sunset hygrophila
-any hygrophilia
-anubias nana
-stargrass
-valisneria
-amazon swords
.....and many more.

I'm sure many other members can give you some more ideas. You could try some clippings from other people and see how it works out.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> Plants grown in sand also, depends what type of plants.
> Real plants is the way to go . fake plants just doesn't seem right IMHO.
> The more natural the tank looks, the more you'll come to appreciate it...plus it serves as a natural absorber of nitrate. Some easy, low maintenance plants that only require some light:
> -sunset hygrophila
> ...


Agreed the natural look is the best IMHO. also German blue rams are very cool a great community fish. check my signature i am quite happy with my stock. hope that helps, Cheers


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

www.canadianaquatics.com check out the live stock section.

You will find blue rams, lots of corys, tetras, plecos, and other fish that you might be interested to put in your tank.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

PJ's in Richmond has some Apistogrammas and bolivian rams. Most chainstores (petcetera, petsmart, petco, etc) should have dwarf cichlids. 
Off the top of my head, some good beginner plants are:

valisneria
amazon swords
cryptocoryne
java fern and moss
water wisteria
water sprite
anubias

again most chain stores will have a large selection of those plants.


----------



## Ladayen (Aug 21, 2011)

Rams need soft, acidic water. Shouldn't be too hard to manage down there though. I have heard stories of rams and cories not getting along though.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Ladayen said:


> Rams need soft, acidic water. Shouldn't be too hard to manage down there though. I have heard stories of rams and cories not getting along though.


ehhh... Yes and no tbh. Wild rams do like the acidic soft water, but the tank bred farm raised rams do fine in just about any pH, within reasonable range that is.


----------

